# Senior Computer Operators



## Casper (Jul 25, 2013)

*As we SilverSurfers know, sometimes we have trouble with our computers.* 
*I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.* 

*Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem.* 

*As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong? *
*He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'* 

*I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless inquired,* 

*'An, ID ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.'* 

*Eric grinned ...'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?* 

*'No,' I replied.* 

*'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.' *

*So I wrote down:* 

*ID10T* 

*I used to like Eric, the little sh*t head.*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 25, 2013)

_Luv it Casper  :lofl::lofl::lofl:_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2013)

That is sooooo funny, but sooooooooo true Casper!  

Seniors and techo gadgets =...:3stooges:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

Gotta remember that one and looking forward to an opportunity to use it on the unsuspecting...


----------



## TICA (Jul 25, 2013)

So funny, but I think I have those errors all the time......not so funny being a Id10t


----------



## That Guy (Jul 26, 2013)

Similar to telling someone with car trouble that they have a screw loose behind the wheel...


----------

